# Hmt From India



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

These 3 arrived from India yesterday. Completely refurbished. The orange one would have been black originally but has been jazzed up to cash in on the orange craze. Couldnâ€™t make me mind up to post them in military or vintage. The black were Â£16 each and the orange and extra quid. Free delivery!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

tbh i dont know what to say...... i think the WFT should read WTF :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

HMT's seem to be a bargain at the moment, a new one from India goes from , about, Â£20 at the moment.

How is the time keeping on the used ones you bought?

I like them, honest and under appreciated most often. I know some members of the forum have them in their collections.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Stan said:


> HMT's seem to be a bargain at the moment, a new one from India goes from , about, Â£20 at the moment.
> 
> How is the time keeping on the used ones you bought?
> 
> I like them, honest and under appreciated most often. I know some members of the forum have them in their collections.


 Checked the black ones and they are spot on after winding yesterday. The orange has lost a couple of minutes. They would look well on a nato. Hope I dont start a war! :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

At the prices you paid who's to worry. I like the black ones, not sure I could wear the orange, though.:buba:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought one of them a while back. Movement was an absolute dogs breakfast. Seller had plenty of positive feedback but looking closely plenty of negative feedback too.

I get the impression they just churn out loads of these and for every one that's a mess they just take the hit on it.

Wouldn't buy one again.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

AVO said:


> At the prices you paid who's to worry. I like the black ones, not sure I could wear the orange, though. :buba:


@49 quid you can get a good seiko 5 that doesnt look like its been painted with a tin of humbrol by hand :lol: , but each to there own...


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that a 'factory' lume job on the numbers?


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm waiting for a vintage automatic hmt to arrive from India as well. Princely sum of Â£11.50 inclusive. Should look nice sat next to my other watches and I'm intrigued how it well it will keep time?!

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

tonyrsv said:


> Is that a 'factory' lume job on the numbers?


 Yes it is, and it works. Reminds me of watches in the seventies.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

pugster said:


> AVO said:
> 
> 
> > At the prices you paid who's to worry. I like the black ones, not sure I could wear the orange, though. :buba:
> ...


Everyones got a Seiko.

:yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rampant said:


> I'm waiting for a vintage automatic hmt to arrive from India as well. Princely sum of Â£11.50 inclusive. Should look nice sat next to my other watches and I'm intrigued how it well it will keep time?!
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Mark H


Post a picture.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> Post a picture.


Seller's photo...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rampant said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Post a picture.
> ...


Â£11.50! You lucky devil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Rampant said:


> I'm waiting for a vintage automatic hmt to arrive from India as well. Princely sum of Â£11.50 inclusive. Should look nice sat next to my other watches and I'm intrigued how it well it will keep time?!
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Mark H


On mine the hour and minute hands were moving almost at the same time so good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

pugster said:


> AVO said:
> 
> 
> > At the prices you paid who's to worry. I like the black ones, not sure I could wear the orange, though. :buba:
> ...


Mine cost about Â£15 quid. Next time I feel like wasting Â£15 I'll just buy 2 packs of ciggies and a new ligher.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

robert75 said:


> On mine the hour and minute hands were moving almost at the same time so good luck.


I'm under no illusion that this purchase is not without risk, but for the price it was worth punt


----------

